# Graco RTX 1500 Texture Sprayer



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

*heys guys my name is Edgar. I just bought the Graco Texture Sprayer RTX 1500 any tips or suggestions on settings to spray orange peel,splatter,knock down and have you ever spray fine texture elastomeric with this rig ?*


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the RTX1000 and I have never sprayed any elastomerics from it (it won't handle that) but what are you wanting exactly? Man there are times I am right on the money with texturing, and times that I off a bit. On the times I am off I have to do a second texture going a bit out of the area I have patched to disguise the patch.. if that is what your are asking. 

Is it first coat? Or is it patching or what? You asked a rather HUGE question.. need more info plz!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> *heys guys my name is Edgar. I just bought the Graco Texture Sprayer RTX 1500 any tips or suggestions on settings to spray orange peel,splatter,knock down and have you ever spray fine texture elastomeric with this rig ?*


Welcome to Paint Talk Edgar :thumbsup:


----------



## rjsabajr (Jul 18, 2012)

We use a rtx 1500 when we can't get our 300 gallon texture rig close to the job we like to add a gas air compressor to the rtx and attach a binks 7d gun sprays like a big rig then


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

rjsabajr said:


> We use a rtx 1500 when we can't get our 300 gallon texture rig close to the job we like to add a gas air compressor to the rtx and attach a binks 7d gun sprays like a big rig then


I've heard about that adapter. Do have any pictures? If you do, do you mind sharing them.


----------



## rjsabajr (Jul 18, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I've heard about that adapter. Do have any pictures? If you do, do you mind sharing them.


I can get a pic for you,graco puts its on at the factory rear of the unit at the bottom it's a female inlet for an air compressor hose


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

rjsabajr said:


> I can get a pic for you,graco puts its on at the factory rear of the unit at the bottom it's a female inlet for an air compressor hose


Is this the inlet you are talking about? 

How much pressure (psi) do you dial on the air compressor?

I will appreciate any info you can share on how to set it up. I'm going to use it soon. 

What do you think of the fine finish kit that comes with the sprayer.


----------

